# Official Star Fox discussion thread



## CentariPheonix (Mar 11, 2007)

Why not? This game has helped a lot of furs get into the fandom. 

So, discuss Star Fox! Like favorite character, level, game, etc.

Begin-ith! *tosses a Deku Nut and disappears*


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Mar 11, 2007)

May as well...

Okay, firstly, I've been a huge fan of the Starfox series for many years. My favorite game is definately Starfox 64, favorite level being Zoness from SF 64, and favorite character being Krystal.

My only thought is that there is a LOT of yiff ofK rystal. Sure she's an amazing charcter and is quite easy on the eyes... but people seem to see her as a whore.

DISCUSS!


----------



## Snow-Wolf (Mar 11, 2007)

I've only played the 64 version but i think Star Fox is dreamy!


----------



## xbladexfoxx (Mar 11, 2007)

It was because of StarFox Dinosaur Planet that got me drawing anthro's to begin with. Of course, I like StarFox 64 more, as for favorite level I have to say Area 6. My favorite character is definitively Fox, then Krystal. But I agree with with Crabby here, it does seem that people view Krystal as some kind of slut.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Mar 12, 2007)

Rule 34 on Fchan states that if something exists, there is pornography of it.

Especially if you come into a franchise wearing a scandalous two-peice bikini like Krystal did, so honestly, was there ever any doubt that her porn would go through the roof?


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Mar 12, 2007)

I guess...

And also, Slippy IS a guy, right? it's been debated and poked and made fun of, and I'm assuming he's a guy (based on how "he" has a "girlfriend" in Command.)

DISCUSS!!!! er... again.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 12, 2007)

Slippy is a dude, and granted, he may sound high-pitched, but it's supposed to be the annoying character in your typical Japanese hero party.

Many hated it, but Assault to me is the thing that adds more depth to the Star Fox STORY and CONTINUITY. Why? It at least expanded Wolf O'Donnell more. It introduced Panther Caluroso (yay!), and this panther's character will defeat his cliche in Command. It gave us Peppy's dedication. It allowed Star Fox yaoi. XD


----------



## canadianbacon (Mar 12, 2007)

my faverite starfox has to be for the super nintendo. it's the first one i've ever played and it's what got me to realize hoe cool anthros were. it was many years later that i actually found out there was a furry community. my faverite character wolf 'o donnel ol? either way i HATE panther because he only ever thinks with his dick. and the whole "all who see my rose meet death"? honestly how emo can you get.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 12, 2007)

I think Krystal is definitely the sexness, and I think Rare and Nintendo planned it that way when they designed her. I mean, hell, she made it into the Girl's of Gaming special magazine that they offered with Direct 2 Drive service.

Just listen to that sexy Brit accent. Something about that kind of slightly cultured, sultry British female voice just does it for me.


----------



## canadianbacon (Mar 12, 2007)

i liked her better in SF adventure. a little class can be nice but sometimes the brittish accent in general can be very nanny like. i like the celtic accents though


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 12, 2007)

My favorite Levels is Katina and Solar.

My favorite character is Krystal.

My favorite Game is Starfox 64.

My Favorite Boss has to be R.O.B.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 13, 2007)

canadianbacon said:
			
		

> my faverite starfox has to be for the super nintendo. it's the first one i've ever played and it's what got me to realize hoe cool anthros were. it was many years later that i actually found out there was a furry community. my faverite character wolf 'o donnel ol? either way i HATE panther because he only ever thinks with his dick. and the whole "all who see my rose meet death"? honestly how emo can you get.



Please tell me you haven't played Command.

And please, explain why his line is emo. I really hate it when people throw that word around to something they can't understand.


----------



## Hex (Mar 13, 2007)

My fave was Starfox 64 too.  I personally liked Zoness most, mainly because of the awesome music, and despite the fact that ocean was polluted, I liked the water-based environment moar than Aquas.  Falco is my favourite character, for he is the sex and badass in Smash Bros.  >:3

Sector X was fun too, because of the flying mech things.

OH, ALSO.  My second favourite character was Bill Grey from the Katina level.  I loved Bill, he was so awesome.  :3  Next StarFox needs moar Bill.


----------



## Infinity (Mar 14, 2007)

Sup Wolfox?

Ah yes, this series is what got me into the furry fandom.

Krystal is by far my favorite (does this need explaining?), I pretty much like all of the characters too. Quite personally I'm not too fond of Fox, such a bland personality...


----------



## Naglfar52 (Mar 17, 2007)

I luffs this series. The SNES version started all sorts of cool stuff, the 64 version was an instant classic, but then...

The series started expanding into everything. Even secks, with Adventures bringing Krystal into the mix so damn suddenly she didn't have time to pack her clothes. >_> Of course, then there was Assault, which pretty much opened up lots of yaoi possibilities for people have fun with. Aah, how I love coming up with videogame yaoi couples... XD


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 17, 2007)

And no one tried to spot the flaw in my favs.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 17, 2007)

Naglfar52 said:
			
		

> I luffs this series. The SNES version started all sorts of cool stuff, the 64 version was an instant classic, but then...
> 
> The series started expanding into everything. Even secks, with Adventures bringing Krystal into the mix so damn suddenly she didn't have time to pack her clothes. >_> Of course, then there was Assault, which pretty much opened up lots of yaoi possibilities for people have fun with. Aah, how I love coming up with videogame yaoi couples... XD



Yes. At least now Wolf/Fox isn't bondage anymore =3


----------



## Hex (Mar 17, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> And no one tried to spot the flaw in my favs.



D'you mean the favourite boss being R.O.B.?  I figured you were alluding to the old conclusion that the robot at the end of Sector X was created from R.O.B.


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 17, 2007)

I really meant from Warioware.  9-Volt's Boss Microgame.


----------



## Naglfar52 (Mar 18, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Naglfar52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, there are people who do WolfxFox stuff? Damn. I need to get out more.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 18, 2007)

Naglfar52 said:
			
		

> WolfoxOkamichan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, FalcoxFox is more out there, but WolfxFox picks up in Assault. And we all know Panther's a bi XD


----------



## Naglfar52 (Mar 18, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Naglfar52 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, yes we do. X3

FalcoxFox, eh? *is reminded of that VG Cats comic strip, namely NSFH - Not Safe for Humanity* o.o Fun for everyone. Especially Aeris.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah. I like it, 'cept for Wolf being fat and that there's no Panther in the mix X3

Oh, and always put Fox on the right of the pairing thing. It makes him a sub. XD


----------



## miles49 (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey,
I don't really know what my favorite charater is but i just have to point this out. I WANT THEM TO STOP CHANGING FOX!!! HE was so fluffy and huggable in Star Fax adventures. Then in Assault they made his voice so.........weird(not to meantion bad acting and lines) The star fox adventures gave fox a teenage type look and feel. He was perfect! OK just wanted to say that


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I liked the Easter Egg on Corneria, did anyone see it in 64?


----------



## Hex (Mar 19, 2007)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> I liked the Easter Egg on Corneria, did anyone see it in 64?



You mean the alternate route?


----------



## Rouge2 (Mar 19, 2007)

Yep, but the Easter Egg is the Boss Battle from the original Star Fox.


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Mar 19, 2007)

Well... it's not so much as an easter-egg as an alternative route.

Easter-egg would mean something special and rare, theres a different route for EVERY level in SF64. Having a boss similar to hat from the pervious game isn't really too special either.

Just sayin...


----------



## crabby_the_frog (Mar 19, 2007)

And also, we need something to discuss...

Why do you think they changed Katt's fur from Pink to Grey?


DISCUSS!


----------



## Hex (Mar 19, 2007)

crabby_the_frog said:
			
		

> And also, we need something to discuss...
> 
> Why do you think they changed Katt's fur from Pink to Grey?
> 
> ...



Maybe they wanted to make her more of a 'mature' character, since she played a larger role than in SF64?  

They did the same with Bill.  Poor Bill.  :[


----------



## CentariPheonix (Mar 19, 2007)

^ Agreed. 

Bill looks like some deranged rabbit now. Not like SF64. 

WolfxFox? Didn't know that....

Hmm...

WolfenShipping.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Mar 23, 2007)

miles49 said:
			
		

> Hey,
> I don't really know what my favorite charater is but i just have to point this out. I WANT THEM TO STOP CHANGING FOX!!! HE was so fluffy and huggable in Star Fax adventures. Then in Assault they made his voice so.........weird(not to meantion bad acting and lines) The star fox adventures gave fox a teenage type look and feel. He was perfect! OK just wanted to say that



Rare spoiled you graphically.

That, and he's getting older.


----------

